# Cast iron pan on grill



## jabbur (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to make some seasoned roasted potatoes for supper tonight.  Normally, I crank up the oven to 450°F. Then I cut up the taters and toss with oil and Italian dressing mix.  Put them in a stoneware dish and bake for at least an hour.  They come out crunchy on the outside.  I'd like to transfer this recipe to the grill.  Can I use a cast iron skillet and set it on the grates? I'd keep the grill covered until I'm ready to cook the burgers.  I've read about the foil packets but I don't think they'd get the crust we like.  I also don't want to do them directly on the grate since I have a tendency to burn things. Think this will work?


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't see why not.  I use the grill as much as possible during the summer to keep from heating the house with the oven.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 17, 2014)

*The cast iron skillet will probably outlast your grill!*

Go for it.  In order to get that 'grilled' flavor, you might want to buy a grilling basket or a grilling pan that is ventilated with holes.  You'll have to watch the ingredients a little closer but once you get the hang of it you'll love the more intense grilled flavor with veggies and small items.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2014)

Potatoes in a CI pan will work great.  There is no worry about the pan's being able to take the heat.  Just use hot pads to remove it.  I've made roasted reds in the grill on a quarter sheet pan.  They came out fine.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2014)

Sure that will work. People have been cooking with cast iron on all types of heat for years. Wash it out with dirt when through 

Being the pack rat that I am, I have a small collection of toaster oven broiler pans. I use those for the grill, sometimes lining with foil. They're light enough to move around easily with the tongs. And I'm weird in that I like a special tool for a special purpose. The grill has dedicated tongs and spatulas, too.
One thing to watch for when you are done is the bottom of your skillet might be black.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 17, 2014)

You'll be fine! I put a CI pan on the jet cooker to get it screaming, white hot for blackening. No problem.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, the potatoes came out pretty good.  The hamburgers only got half cooked though because the gas ran out on the grill.  I finished them on the stove top.  I'll do the potatoes on the grill again.


----------

